# RSA Guest Worker Tax Liability



## gbbancher (Jan 5, 2014)

I am considering a role with my firm in South Africa. What will be my RSA taxation rates as a resident/guest worker? Do they vary from standard RSA rates applied to citizens? Do exceptions exist for guest workers of multinational companies? If not, what mitigation strategies are common? Thank you.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

gbbancher said:


> I am considering a role with my firm in South Africa. What will be my RSA taxation rates as a resident/guest worker? Do they vary from standard RSA rates applied to citizens? Do exceptions exist for guest workers of multinational companies? If not, what mitigation strategies are common? Thank you.


 Not too sure what you mean by resident/guest worker.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

As far as I am aware tax is collected where the transaction is concluded meaning that you will pay tax as per normal SA rates in SA on salary paid in SA. If your company splits your earnings and pays some in another country, then tax on that portion becomes due in that country at their rates.
SA tax rates are available on the sars.co.za website and varies almost every year.
If you are on temporary assignment and your salary is paid in your country of origin and you claim expenses while living in SA, then you have to pay no tax in SA as you are not earning an income in SA, so it depends what you mean by resident/guest worker.


----------

